# Anzeigefehler



## Antimon (19. März 2008)

Hoi !

Als erstes möchte ich euch sagen, dass ihr den Charplaner wirklich gut realisiert habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Fehler sind mir bisher aufgefallen, die noch nicht im Forum hier stehen:
1) Das Infofenster der Items wird nicht komplett angezeigt. Am unteren Rand fehlt immer ein
    Stück und der Text ist dann abgeschnitten. Das Problem hab ich nur mit meinem Opera (v.9.25).
    Ich hab es testweise mal mit dem IE 7 aufgemacht und da ist das Problem nicht.
    (Ich mein das PopUp Fenster, wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger über ein Item geht)
2) Der Kasten mit den persönlichen Buttons (Du hast keine neuen Nachrichten, Einstellungen, Abmelden ...)
    oben links zeigt meinen Log-In Mitgliedsnamen an und nicht wie gewohnt den Anzeigenamen.

MFG
Antimon


----------



## Antimon (19. März 2008)

Den Link bitte noch ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf http://wow.buffed.de/ ist unten bei Partnertools der alter Link noch auf 
http://www.merciless-gilde.com/charplaner/ .
Allerdings wird man von da gleich auf http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/
umgeleitet. Könnt ihr da bitte nicht gleich den Buffed Charplaner verlinken,
damit die Ladezeiten verkürzt werden ?

MFG
Antimon


----------



## Antimon (1. April 2008)

Da sich diesbezüglich noch nichts getan hat:

/push


----------



## Beowolve (5. April 2008)

Also ich hab mir das schon angeschaut, aber soweit ich das sehe mach der Opera hier einen Darstellungsfehler und für mich ist das ein offensichtlicher Browserbug.
Wüßte derzeit nicht was ich da machen kann.


----------

